# Proper path to good soil?



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

My lawn is Bermuda, hybrid Tifway 419, and was laid directly on top of compacted Georgia clay. While digging around my water main I discovered many rocks and a layer of scale like rock that traverses most of my yard. This scale like rock breaks off easily when crumbled. In large chunks it feels just as heavy as any other stone and water runs off it easily. In total I easily dug 5-6 cubic feet. The only life I found were two grubs.

Going forward, what is the most efficient method to start building quality soil? Is there a perfect trifecta of core aeration, top dressing with compost, and applying soil amendments: kelp, humic acid, fulvic acid, and molasses.

My soil is so compacted I could not edge it with a shovel. The best I could dig was about two inches. When I dug up the front yard I had to use a pick axe.

I watched a video called Back to Eden. The guy used nothing but wood mulch to achieve good soil. Obviously I won't be using much; if I added .5" - 1" layers of compost over time would the organic matter break down and also change the soil several inches below the layers of compost?

Thanks


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

So you have rock instead of soil? How is the grass doing? You can improve soil with amendments but I don't think they can turn rock into soil. It would be a massive undertaking to dig out the rock and replace it with soil. Maybe artificial turf isn't that bad?.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

The rocks are about 2-8 in depth. I have about a 1" depth between the concrete and the top layer of soil. At a minimum I can add an inch of soil.

What I am unsure about is what is good practice vs voodoo science. I started following the Bermuda Bible about a month ago but it was pretty late in the season, my irrigation was pretty busted, and my local climate has been rain free for about 43 days with highs in the 90s.

I have a lot of questions but trying to stick to good science; I feel I don't know enough to ask the right smart questions.



Virginiagal said:


> So you have rock instead of soil? How is the grass doing? You can improve soil with amendments but I don't think they can turn rock into soil. It would be a massive undertaking to dig out the rock and replace it with soil. Maybe artificial turf isn't that bad?.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Two inches of soil isn't enough to grow grass. Also, there will be drainage problems if water can't drain away. What was there before sod was laid? Maybe you can consult with your local U of Georgia extension office and get some advice.


----------

